# Removable Stickers on a T-shirt?



## Daveeyboy (Feb 21, 2007)

I want to stick standard stickers on my t-shirt. The only problem is the stickers easily peel and come off the t-shirt fabric. My thought was I could have a specific area on the shirt where I wanted to place the sticker be a different type of material. i.e., maybe a vinyl or plastic strip or something on the shirt that a sticker could adhere to more easily. I would still want to be able to put easily remove the sticker and replace it with a new one, but I don't want the sticker falling off or have the edges peel due to the fabric. 

Anyone have any ideas on what type of material (I suggested plastic of vinyl off the top of my head) I should use? Any suggestions on where or how I could get blanks outfitted with this material?

Thanks!
- David


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Daveeyboy said:


> I want to stick standard stickers on my t-shirt. The only problem is the stickers easily peel and come off the t-shirt fabric. My thought was I could have a specific area on the shirt where I wanted to place the sticker be a different type of material. i.e., maybe a vinyl or plastic strip or something on the shirt that a sticker could adhere to more easily. I would still want to be able to put easily remove the sticker and replace it with a new one, but I don't want the sticker falling off or have the edges peel due to the fabric.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas on what type of material (I suggested plastic of vinyl off the top of my head) I should use? Any suggestions on where or how I could get blanks outfitted with this material?
> 
> ...


Try this places:

papilio.com
www.phototexgroup.com


----------



## Daveeyboy (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm actually looking for a way to put a normal sticker on a t-shirt. It seems the links you provided are examples of special types of stickers you can place on fabric. My goal is to place regular stickers (like an Avery printer label or a nametag) on fabric without having them easily peel off. In that respect, I need to change the fabric on the shirt, not provide a new type of sticker. Thanks though! 

- David


----------



## hdem (Mar 1, 2008)

Sounds physically impossible. With the shirt constantly folding/moving/wrinkling I don't think any sticker can withstand those conditions. Maybe you can print rectangle shapes with plastisol on the shirts and see how a decal adheres to that. Build it up real good with print/flash/print and use ink the same color as the shirt...


----------



## Daveeyboy (Feb 21, 2007)

hdem,

That's kinda what I was thinking. Plastisol may be the answer if we can't think of anything better. The sticker doesn't have to stay on there permanently, just better than it normally would (ideally). 

If anyone else has any ideas and/or experience on this, your thoughts would be appreciated. 

Thanks,
David


----------



## degaje (Apr 22, 2009)

put some EZ Weed or Thermoflex (heatseal vinyl) where you want the sticker, can be same color as shirt or different, the sticker will peel easy from the t-shirt vinyl, but probably wont fall off.


----------

